

Show HN: SaaS Customer Health Calculator - elewinso
http://www.iridize.com/saas-customer-success/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=camp0215

======
specialmonkey
Congrats for launching! Sounds like a valuable service. I dont think you're
doing a good job selling it though. The home page is too full of marketing
speak. I would prefer more concrete examples of how your service aids in
customer retention.

Also, im personally not a fan of stock photos. I think you'd be better off
with screen shots of the product.

~~~
elewinso
thanks so much for the feedback! We are actually in the process of optimizing
the website, so your comments are right on time. We recently realized we need
screenshots ourselves, so, great minds :)

We are always looking for people to try out our solutions and it sounds like
you have the right mindset for it. How would you feel about beta-testing the
calculator?

